# Bogwood



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Where the heck do I get it again?? I can't find any at my local LFS's..... I haven't ventured too far into the city, but my LOCAL ones don't have any.

Online sites?


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

bogwood can be tricky to find in pet stores. I get my bogwood from a aquarium store by me that is into plecos. You can try to get some from a nearby river. IF you do this make sure you stearlize it for a bit before adding it to your tank. You might beable to find it on line and i would sugest doing this before picking it up at a nearby river. Do a websearch: bogwood for sale. You will probubly find a place that can ship it to you and prob. cheaper than the stores.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

ebay... i buy all my driftwood from ebay... very good prices and lots to choose from


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Here I thought I'd plugged Ted's drift wood at every possible site there is. He has awesome wood!!! 

http://www.tedsfishroom.com/drywood.html


Check it out. I was VERY happy with everything I've gotten and I'm about to get more. I have a few too many plecos.... 

I mean, look at this piece! OMG
http://www.tedsfishroom.com/image/obj731geo457pg28p5.jpg
~gem~


----------

